# Florida, BRANDON - Looking for Players



## Pylar (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Folks.

Looking for new players for a 3.5 D&D game.  Starting very soon.  We are interested in ROLE players.  This is not a hack n slash game. (Though any game without some conflict would not be exciting..so do forget your sword)  If you live in the Brandon, or Tampa area and are free Saturdays from 4 pm to midnight please send me an e-mail at just_a_tampa_guy@yahoo.com.

I look forward to gaming with you,

Sean


----------



## azhrei_fje (Nov 20, 2006)

Pylar, do you know about the Tampa Bay area Yahoo! group at MTBDDG, or MsKina's Tampa Bay D&D Gamers in long-hand.


----------

